# A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS HITS THE TRADE SHOWS



## tjohnson (Mar 6, 2014)

We're attending the HPB EXPO in Salt Lake City, Utah this week

The show is open to dealers, distributors and manufacturers

We're doing our best to get A-MAZE-N-SMOKERS to dealers near you!!

WISH US LUCK!

THX!

Todd













IMG_1491[1].JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 6, 2014


----------



## seenred (Mar 6, 2014)

Good luck Todd!  For dealers who know their stuff, your products should sell themselves!

Red


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like a nice set-up you have there.   Good luck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2014)

That's Great Todd !!!

Best of Luck to you and your Amazing smokers----Best things since sliced bread!!!

I for one wouldn't want to smoke without mine!

Bear


----------



## link (Mar 6, 2014)

That is awesome, I am sure you will do well!


----------



## wade (Mar 6, 2014)

Good luck Todd. Watch out for the sharks... Whooosshh - that was the sound a lot of margin rushing out of the door


----------



## deuce (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking display. Good Luck!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good luck Todd!

     You have a great product and your customer service is second to none. Here's wishing you all the best.


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good luck Todd!

As a first time user of an AMNTS I wonder why everyone doesn't have your products, but it looks like soon they will.


----------



## jdne5b (Mar 6, 2014)

I found my AMNPS in The Kansas City BBQ Store


----------



## java (Mar 6, 2014)

Best of luck Todd.

I have 2 of your products and couldnt be happier.


----------



## smokin phil (Mar 6, 2014)

Best of luck Todd, although with your products you won't need luck. You have some great stuff Todd!!


----------



## brewandsmoke (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll make sure to come by and say hi!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 6, 2014)

TJohnson said:


> We're attending the HPB EXPO in Salt Lake City, Utah this week
> 
> The show is open to dealers, distributors and manufacturers
> 
> ...


You pellet smoker revolutionized my smoking techniques...Best of luck with this venture...You deserve it!


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good luck, Todd! I think once this thing gets out into the general public (not just us bbq fanatics) you are going to be looking for a bigger manufacturing facility and warehouse, and hiring more help!

Let us know when you decide to take the company public.


----------



## hagisan (Mar 6, 2014)

Booth looks great Todd.  Best of luck to you!  I love my A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS!


----------



## mossymo (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking booth set up, have a great time... it ain't work if your having fun!


----------



## two-eyes-up (Mar 6, 2014)

I have two of your A--MAZE-ING products,ordered one for my son and passing the word around.best of luck.

charles t.


----------



## venture (Mar 7, 2014)

I know you will do well!

Your AMAZEN changed my smoking life forever!

Go gettem Todd!

But I will continue to do business directly with you.  Your customer service is top notch and AMAZEN!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 7, 2014)

Great looking setup. I see a lot of expo boths come through our Convention Hall and yours is right in line with the top ones.

Look forward to seeing you in Central Florida soon!


----------



## tsin (Mar 7, 2014)

Good looking display Todd. Good luck with your new adventure..Tom


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## daveomak (Mar 7, 2014)

Great looking booth.....   Enjoy the show.....   When your products get to Omak, I will know you have covered the globe...  :biggrin:


----------



## ajbert (Mar 7, 2014)

I may have to apply for a job as I may have already been your best salesman since I got mine!  Providing you do hire me I'll just add up all of my past commissions. 

Good luck with the show!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 8, 2014)

The show has been a great success

Met some current dealers and picked up many more. 

The goal is to have my gadgets available a retailers near you!

Salt Lake City, Utah is a beautiful city

Set among the mountains, it's a sleepy town peaceful town

We attended a practice session of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir....WOW!

I'm nut really a "Church Goin' Guy", but this was a powerful experience

The temple and grounds are absolutely beautiful!!

These buildings are 150 years old and maintained flawlessly!!

If you ever get a chance to visit Utah, put this on your list of places to visit

You will not be disappointed!!

Todd


----------



## seenred (Mar 8, 2014)

Good to hear its been a worthwhile trip Todd.  I agree with you about Salt Lake...its a beautiful place and very friendly people.  Nice to hear you're making contacts with more dealers...continued success, brother!  

Red


----------



## treym64 (Mar 13, 2014)

You know how they have scentsy or Tupperware party's to sell there stuff I would be willing to throw a smoking BBQ party and sell stuff off a catalog from a-maze-in stuff


----------

